# boicotta l'Ipod

## CarloJekko

io credo che all'interno di questo forum ci siano centinaia di utenti che del mondo informatico siano altamente qualificati, ai quali la gente (spesso amici e parenti) chiede consiglio sui nuovi prodotti multimediali da acquistare... Ebbene io mi rivolgo a loro! Mai come adesso dobbiamo far togliere la loro attenzione sull'acquisto di un maledettissimo IPOD. Ci sono tantissime alternative decisamente superiori... (vedete samsung)

Ps. mi accanisco perchè ci hanno buttato fuori   :Twisted Evil: 

Si dice boicotta (e non boigotta   :Embarassed:   )

----------

## GuN_jAcK

hehehehe ma non ti perdere d'animo.. il problema è già stato risolto http://www.ossblog.it/post/3153/decifrato-lhash-per-gestire-i-nuovi-ipod

----------

## CarloJekko

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> hehehehe ma non ti perdere d'animo.. il problema è già stato risolto http://www.ossblog.it/post/3153/decifrato-lhash-per-gestire-i-nuovi-ipod

 

 :Shocked:  Non ho avuto neanche il tempo di sbraitare

Comunque rimane in piedi questo 3ed; se si può scoraggiare l'acquisto di sistemi chiusi ed anti-competitivi è sempre meglio !!!

----------

## Apetrini

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> ... dobbiamo far togliere la loro attenzione sull'acquisto di un maledettissimo IPOD. Ci sono tantissime alternative decisamente superiori... (vedete samsung)

 

Quando decisi di comprarmi un lettore mp3 scartai l'ipod per il prezzo, perche avevo perso il mio vecchio e sul momento non avevo abbastanza soldi per comprarmi un ipod nano prima di partire per le vacanze.

Ora guardando i lettori dei miei amici ho notato che sono tutti anni luce indietro rispetto all'ipod. Quindi quando parli di alternative decisamente superiori, mi piacerebbe che dessi un nome e un modello.

Non è una provocazione, è solo che vorrei proprio vedere sto lettore mp3 decisamente superiore....

----------

## Ic3M4n

anche io ero in procinto di prendere un'ipod (per il fratello della mia ragazza che guardacaso usa linux   :Wink:  ) 

conoscete qualche altro lettore con cui sia possibile creare agilmente delle playlist sul pinguino? o che almeno si possa scrivere un file e farglielo digerire? nel caso un piccolo programma che lo faccia graficamente glielo scrivo io.

ho utilizzato un paio di volte gtkpod per un mio collega e devo dire che è veramente comodo da utilizzare. Non mi interessano i device che utilizzano la data di creazione del file per determinare l'ordine di riproduzione o l'ordine alfabetico.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Penso un qualsiasi lettore che supporti il protocollo MTP cosi' puoi caricare i dati direttamente da rhythmbox o amarok

----------

## 102376

ho provato vari lettori, ma l'ipod nano non lo batte nessuno, software velocissimo, leggero e bello da vedere, finissimo.

con linux nessun problema, uso amarok e lo rileva benissimo

----------

## Kernel78

Devo dire che quando mi avvicinai al mondo dei player portatili ero fortemente attratto dall'ipod, piccolo, leggero, e molto di moda ...

Poi ho visto il prezzo, ho appreso della politica della apple e ho scoperto che non supportava ogg e l'ho scartato in favore di un dispositivo che supporta ogg e che mi è costato una quarantina di euro.

Certo, non ho il sw scicchettoso dell'ipod e devo ammettere che ha delle funzionalità che mi fanno gola ma facendo un bilancio tra pro e contro posso tranquillamente dire che non fa per me.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   ... dobbiamo far togliere la loro attenzione sull'acquisto di un maledettissimo IPOD. Ci sono tantissime alternative decisamente superiori... (vedete samsung) 
> 
> Quando decisi di comprarmi un lettore mp3 scartai l'ipod per il prezzo, perche avevo perso il mio vecchio e sul momento non avevo abbastanza soldi per comprarmi un ipod nano prima di partire per le vacanze.
> 
> Ora guardando i lettori dei miei amici ho notato che sono tutti anni luce indietro rispetto all'ipod. Quindi quando parli di alternative decisamente superiori, mi piacerebbe che dessi un nome e un modello.
> ...

 

Mi sono trovato , non bene, benissimo con il samsung YP-U2R, che  supporta ogg wav ed ha anche radio e registratore voce... Penso che la distanza anni luce che tu dici ci sia veramente.. ma quello che sta indietro è la Apple... 

http://www.samsung.com/it/products/audiomp3players/mp3/yp_u2rqwxet.asp

Altra valida alternativa è l'iriver... 

Ciau

----------

## Apetrini

Ognuno ha le sue esigenze...

La piu importante per me era quella di essere "veloce" nello scorrimento dei brani e di avere un volume abbastanza alto.

L'ipod era la scelta ideale, purtroppo questa estate sono sceso a compromessi e ho preso un altro lettore. ora mi pento...

aspettero di racimolare un po' di soldi e mi compro l'ipod nano.

La velocità dell'ipod non l'ho vista in nessun altro lettore e questa per me è una caratteristica fondamentale.

Per quanto riguarda i file ogg, non mi interessa, anche perche ho gia  ~20000(ventimila) mp3, 100gb di roba e non penso  mi interessi convertire tutto in ogg...

Agli inizio ne anche'io non volevo un ipod, ma quando ho valutato(provato) la concorrenza ho tratto le mie conclusioni: l'ipod è avanti anni luce. E poi considerate anche il prezzo... il nuovo nano viene 149 euro(4gb). Provate a vedere cosa vi offrono gli altri per gli stessi soldi.

Ci sono bei lettori iRiver, anche philips, ma per avere qualcosa di paragonabile all'ipod si va sulla fascia alta(molto piu dei 150 euro richiesti dall'ipod).

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ognuno ha le sue esigenze...
> 
> La piu importante per me era quella di essere "veloce" nello scorrimento dei brani e di avere un volume abbastanza alto.
> 
> ....

 

Creative,  samsung e mi pare anche l'iriver supportano le cartelle... basta suddividere i brani in cartelle ed ecco il gioco è fatto

----------

## Apetrini

Non ci siamo capiti, il tempo necessario per scorrere 20 canzoni con l'ipod è 1secondo(grazie alla touchpad circolare), con gli altri (almeno quelli provati) molto meno.

E poi, io che sono utente amarok, mi piace poter vedere la mia collezione come mi va. Utile la visualizzazione delle cartelle, ma non la uso.

Mi piace visualizzare gli mp3 con un criterio che possa variare. Per esempio per Album o per Artista, e vorrei poter fare lo switch in modo veloce. Perche pensate al caso in cui oltre ai classici album ci siano delle raccolte o soundtrack dei film. In questo caso la scelta migliore è la visualizzazione per album, in quanto permette di farmi ascoltare tutto il cd sountrack anche se ogni canzone è con un artista diverso. Diversamente se voglio ascoltare tutte le canzoni di un artista uso "visualizza per artista" cosi anche le canzoni nelle raccolte/soundtrack le vedo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Comunque si dice "boicotta", non "boigotta"   :Smile:  (mi pare almeno... non ci metterei entrambe le palle sul fuoco ma una sola si...)

----------

## nick_spacca

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sono trovato , non bene, benissimo con il samsung YP-U2R, che  supporta ogg wav ed ha anche radio e registratore voce... Penso che la distanza anni luce che tu dici ci sia veramente.. ma quello che sta indietro è la Apple... 
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/it/products/audiomp3players/mp3/yp_u2rqwxet.asp
> ...

 

Mi spiace ma mi trovi completamente in disaccordo con cio' che dici, anche perché ho appena controllato i player da te suggeriti, ed oltre ad essere abb differenti come "oggetto in se" (uno è un player multimediale, l'altro lettore-chiavinaUSB) hanno delle caratteristiche mancanti enormi..

La prima -e per me fondamentale- è che hanno capacità FORTEMENTE RIDOTTE (gli ipod PARTONO da 4GB, i samsung ad es hanno MAX 4GB) soprattutto se facciamo un rapporto con le dimensioni dell'oggetto...In stretta dipendenza con questo, c'è il fatto che con tanta musica caricata, il metodo migliore (sempre IMO) per gestirla è tramite i TAG (lo so che ci sono diveri -tanti?- che usano ancora il glorioso XMMS&derivati, ma per me è assurdo gestire una libreria di svariati GB di musica 'a cartelle', soprattutto per un lettore portatile..).

Beh, questi due sono per me i punti di forza che fanno dell'ipod uno dei migliori lettori mp3 che abbia mai provato! Ed oltretutto mi piace molto esteticamente, e la cosa non guasta   :Wink: 

Altrimenti, come alternativa valida posso consigliare gli Archos  che ho potuto provare direttamente è sono decisamente interessanti come oggettini (ma il prezzo è intorno ai vari ipod..), inoltre hanno introdotto molto prima della apple, il WiFi ed il touchscreen sui loro gioiellini   :Cool: 

PS: spero di non essere andato troppo OT   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dynamite

Io ho sentito parlare molto bene dei cowon, dando un'occhiata al "iAUDIO 7" con 60 ore di autonomia non stento a crederci! 

IMHO l'iPod è solo moda!

 :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IMHO l'iPod è solo moda!
> 
> 

 

L'ipod è anche moda. Anche se qualcuno non lo reputa un ottimo prodotto, immagino lo reputi un buon prodotto.

Poi non sono d'accordo con queli che dicono: oddio no l'ipod no, ce l'hanno gia tutti, voglio qualcosa di diverso.

Magari sono persone che hanno necessita di distinguersi per forza, perche vogliono essere diversi dalle masse e siccome l'ipod è il player piu venduto al mondo allora per loro è solo moda. Qui si parla delle caratteristiche di un lettore mp3 non della sua poplarità. Se è un buon prodotto e va pure di moda, non vedo quale sia il problema di comprarsi un ipod. Certo qualcuno lo comprerà solo per la sua fama altri magari no, ma certo non dovrebbero essere le mode a condizionare(in tutti i sensi, sia le persone che lo comprano perche va di moda, sia quelle che lo ripudiano perche va di moda) gli acquisti del dispositivo.

Degli Archos e iAudio ho sempre sentito parlare bene,purtroppo non ne ho mai provato uno...

----------

## !ico

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> ...

 

nulla contro l'ipod, ma secondo me non ha niente in più di molti altri lettori..

io ho un creative zen microphoto: ammetto che add accendersi ci mette un po' (parliamo di una quindicina di secondi) ma a scorrere le canzoni è molto veloce (anche se ha un touchpad verticale e non circolare) e la musica può essere visualizzata per album, artista, genere, etc.. 

secondo me basta guardarsi intorno.. :p

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Comunque si dice "boicotta", non "boigotta"   (mi pare almeno... non ci metterei entrambe le palle sul fuoco ma una sola si...)

 

Ma anche tu dai... non capisci che boigotta e' l'unione di Boicotta e Bigotta?  :Razz: 

----------

## dynamite

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

>  *dynamite wrote:*   
> 
> IMHO l'iPod è solo moda!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Si la mia voleva essere più una provocazione, non metto in dubbio che sia un buon prodotto, ma di quella fascia di qualità i creative e samsung hanno più o meno le stesse caratteristiche (dico + o - perchè hanno qualche particolare in più e qualche in meno) e costano meno. E' moda perchè tanti lo prendono in quanto è un accessorio di design e non so quanti tra questi guardino proprio le caratteristiche (immagino che tu sarai fra quest'ultimi ehehe   :Wink:  )

Inoltre a mio modesto parere, i lettori mp3 sono un mercato come quello dei vestiti dove ad un certo punto conta di più la marca che non le caratteristiche del prodotto...

----------

## !equilibrium

per l'iPOD, eventualmente c'è la possibilità di sovrascrivere il firmware originale Apple con uno opensource e suonarci tutti i tipi di formati sonori non supportati originariamente (tipo l'ogg)  :Wink:   (e ovviamente non ci sarà più bisogno di usare iTunes per accedervi o qualche altro suo clone perchè l'iPOD verrebbe visto come una normale chiavetta usb)

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> per l'iPOD, eventualmente c'è la possibilità di sovrascrivere il firmware originale Apple con uno opensource e suonarci tutti i tipi di formati sonori non supportati originariamente (tipo l'ogg)   (e ovviamente non ci sarà più bisogno di usare iTunes per accedervi o qualche altro suo clone perchè l'iPOD verrebbe visto come una normale chiavetta usb)

 

un po' come prendere un xbox e farci girare sopra linux ... il fatto è che mi dispiace premiare economicamente le scelte di una società quando sono in contrasto con le mie  :Confused: 

Non dico che tutti debbano pensarla come me ma io non compro l'xbox per la politica di M$, non compro prodotti nestle dopo lo scandalo del latte in polvere e in genere tendo a fare scelte "etiche", magari ci smeno un po', mi perdo gioiellini tecnologici ma dormo tranquillo nella consapevolezza che con le mie azioni non sostengo coloro le cui scelte mi danno la nausea.

Se poi uno non ha i miei problemi etici e riesce a usufruire di questi prodotti buon per lui ma in troppi casi mi sento vicino all'estremismo di RMS ... e non ho ancora capito se è un bene o un male ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non dico che tutti debbano pensarla come me ma io non compro l'xbox per la politica di M$

 

Io l'ho comperata anche perche piu facile da moddare ed inoltre c'era il un software per farla diventare un media center cose che con la ps2 non erano (ai tempi ora non so) possibili.

----------

## Kernel78

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Non dico che tutti debbano pensarla come me ma io non compro l'xbox per la politica di M$ 
> 
> Io l'ho comperata anche perche piu facile da moddare ed inoltre c'era il un software per farla diventare un media center cose che con la ps2 non erano (ai tempi ora non so) possibili.

 

Io invece non ci penso nemmeno, per me la questione non è quanto vantaggio posso trarne io (magari snaturando il prodotto con modifiche più o meno legali) ma è che comprando si da sostegno economico e io non voglio che i miei soldi sostengano la politica di certe multinazionali o diventerei loro sostenitore e la mia coscienza me lo impedisce.

----------

## gutter

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> hehehehe ma non ti perdere d'animo.. il problema è già stato risolto http://www.ossblog.it/post/3153/decifrato-lhash-per-gestire-i-nuovi-ipod

 

... la gente si impegna  :Wink:  ...

----------

## mrfree

Possiedo un iPod nano 1st gen (regalo) un ottimo prodotto indubbiamente ma considerata la nuova politica commerciale di Apple, che tutto sommato non offre funzionalità "particolari" che non possono essere ritrovate in altri player e il prezzo credo che attualmente mi orienterei verso un altro player... magari uno di quelli supportati da rockbox  :Wink: 

----------

## Dottout

ho scritto mesi fa gli ebuilds per la versione svn, visto il problema delle protezioni sui nuovi ipod forse ora son tornati un tantino attuali   :Wink: 

http://www.dottout.com/files/libgpod-9999.ebuild

http://www.dottout.com/files/gtkpod-9999.ebuild

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *!equilibrium wrote:*   per l'iPOD, eventualmente c'è la possibilità di sovrascrivere il firmware originale Apple con uno opensource e suonarci tutti i tipi di formati sonori non supportati originariamente (tipo l'ogg)   (e ovviamente non ci sarà più bisogno di usare iTunes per accedervi o qualche altro suo clone perchè l'iPOD verrebbe visto come una normale chiavetta usb) 
> 
> un po' come prendere un xbox e farci girare sopra linux ... il fatto è che mi dispiace premiare economicamente le scelte di una società quando sono in contrasto con le mie 
> 
> Non dico che tutti debbano pensarla come me ma io non compro l'xbox per la politica di M$, non compro prodotti nestle dopo lo scandalo del latte in polvere e in genere tendo a fare scelte "etiche", magari ci smeno un po', mi perdo gioiellini tecnologici ma dormo tranquillo nella consapevolezza che con le mie azioni non sostengo coloro le cui scelte mi danno la nausea.
> ...

 

Ti quoto in quasi tutto, è questo infatti uno dei motivi per cui tentenno e non ho mai acquistato un ipod..e devo dire che con questa mossa mi sta portando sempre + lontano   :Crying or Very sad: 

Detto questo, l'ipod ha sicuramente difetti, ma prima di dire "non è un granche", "in giro si trova DI MEGLIO a minor prezzo" etc etc, potreste passarmi tutti i link che giustificano le vostre affermazioni, possibilmente che includano anche i PREZZI (magari in PM se troppo OT), perché è da un po che faccio dei confronti cercando un'alternativa agli ipod (per quanto appena detto anche da  Kernel78) MA non ho trovato niente che a partità di caratteristiche fisico/qualitative avesse un prezzo INFERIORE a quello ipod (gli stessi archos da me consigliati, sono pariprezzo se non + cari...)

Non è polemica, in quanto io sto realmente cercando un lettore, ma mi sembra quantomeno strano che non sia ancora riuscito a trovarne uno con tutte queste caratteristiche (non ipod)

----------

## federico

Scusate se non ho letto tutto il thread prima di rispondere, ma solo un po' di post, ma io tutte queste caratteristiche nettamente superiori dell'ipod non le vedo. Il software non e' nulla di cosi' speciale come qualcuno vuole farmi credere, perche' anche quello del mio lettore creative e' del tutto simile.

La velocita' di scorrimento delle canzoni, se mai fosse una caratteristica importante, e' paragonabile a quella di tutti i lettori che implementano le funzionalita' di touchpad.

Il prezzo invece e' nella media, tutti i lettori mp3 hanno cifre simili quando hanno caratteristiche simili, percui sei tentato a prendere l'ipod perche' e' alla moda e perche' vuoi essere parte di un tutto...

La qualita' audio e' onesta, ma paragonabile a prodotti della stessa fascia.

Infine, itunes fa schifo secondo me.

Ho tuttavia regalato per il compleanno un ipod nano da 1gb a mio fratello, l'ho preferito per il design particolare a clip e per la possibilita' di incidere una dedica sullo chassis dell'oggetto. Ma anche mio fratello, che usa windows, non puo' sopportare itunes.

Federico

----------

## federico

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Comunque si dice "boicotta", non "boigotta"   (mi pare almeno... non ci metterei entrambe le palle sul fuoco ma una sola si...)

 

L'altra ce la metto io, si dice boicottare !!

----------

## federico

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io invece non ci penso nemmeno, per me la questione non è quanto vantaggio posso trarne io (magari snaturando il prodotto con modifiche più o meno legali) ma è che comprando si da sostegno economico e io non voglio che i miei soldi sostengano la politica di certe multinazionali o diventerei loro sostenitore e la mia coscienza me lo impedisce.

 

Bhe comunque il tuo atteggiamento non e' estremista, sei solo uno dei pochi consumatori attenti.

----------

## federico

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> per l'iPOD, eventualmente c'è la possibilità di sovrascrivere il firmware originale Apple con uno opensource e suonarci tutti i tipi di formati sonori non supportati originariamente (tipo l'ogg)   (e ovviamente non ci sarà più bisogno di usare iTunes per accedervi o qualche altro suo clone perchè l'iPOD verrebbe visto come una normale chiavetta usb)

 

Sono curioso, dove posso vedere ste cose?

Fede

----------

## grentis

http://ipodlinux.org/Main_Page

Funziona... io lo avevo messo...poi l'ho tolto perchè la batteria durava meno (parlo però di 1 anno fa, magari ora hanno sistemato) e non funzionava con l'interfaccia che ho per l'autoradio...

----------

## topper_harley

 *grentis wrote:*   

> http://ipodlinux.org/Main_Page
> 
> Funziona... io lo avevo messo...poi l'ho tolto perchè la batteria durava meno (parlo però di 1 anno fa, magari ora hanno sistemato) e non funzionava con l'interfaccia che ho per l'autoradio...

 

Ipodlinux e' piu' che altro un esperimento dimostrativo. Al contrario rockbox funziona benissimo ed e' da tempo l'unico firmware che gira sul mio ipod 5g (video).

----------

## nick_spacca

 *federico wrote:*   

> Scusate se non ho letto tutto il thread prima di rispondere, ma solo un po' di post, ma io tutte queste caratteristiche nettamente superiori dell'ipod non le vedo. Il software non e' nulla di cosi' speciale come qualcuno vuole farmi credere, perche' anche quello del mio lettore creative e' del tutto simile.
> 
> La velocita' di scorrimento delle canzoni, se mai fosse una caratteristica importante, e' paragonabile a quella di tutti i lettori che implementano le funzionalita' di touchpad.
> 
> Il prezzo invece e' nella media, tutti i lettori mp3 hanno cifre simili quando hanno caratteristiche simili, percui sei tentato a prendere l'ipod perche' e' alla moda e perche' vuoi essere parte di un tutto...
> ...

 

Qualche esempio concreto? Io ho visto i creative...ma a parità di caratteristiche sono abb + GROSSI (caratteristica per me importante!), e non c'è risparmio nel prezzo! 

Poi ribadisco, dal mio punto di vista è un ottimo lettore perché ha quasi tutte le funzionalità che mi interessano..ciononostante per il momento vado avanti con una chiavina USB pagata 20€ che mi permette comunque di ascoltare la musica in giro.. certo non dico che è meglio degli ipod   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Io forse sono monotono (e a volte temo di essere davvero integralista) su certi argomenti ma io ritengo la mia chiavetta usb con le cuffie MIGLIORE dell'ipod esattamente come ho sempre ritenuto linux migliore di windows, anche se negli anni ho dovuto imprecare per le cose che mancavano (maledetti winmodem quanto mi hanno fatto impazzire) o per la mancanza di giochi (quando ancora ero giovane e avevo tempo per giocare). Problemi simili penso che li abbiamo avuti bene o male tutti quanti ma se ci fossimo lasciati scoraggiare e avessimo acquistato Winzozz abbandonando il pinguino, noi adesso non saremmo questa fantastica comunità e M$ avrebbe un monopolio ancora più forte grazie anche a noi e ai nostri soldi.

Preferisco dare i miei soldi a qualcuno che almeno supporta formati aperti e la pigrizia di non voler convertire la propra collezione non la ritengo una scusa, con Amarok esistono script per convertirla quando la metti sul player quindi si potrebbe convertirla un po' per volta.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Qualche esempio concreto? Io ho visto i creative...ma a parità di caratteristiche sono abb + GROSSI (caratteristica per me importante!), e non c'è risparmio nel prezzo! 

 Io volevo fare l'originale e mi sono comprato un lettore esteticamente molto figo, che non costava nulla ed era anche più piccolo dell'Ipod. Sono tornato a casa tutto contento del mio acquisto, ci ho caricato sopra un po' di musica e mi sono accorto della cazzata che avevo comprato...

L'interfaccia è al limite dell'usabilità (a seconda del tuo stato umorale sconfina nell'intollerabile) e la batteria dura ottimisticamente 45 minuti... non ti dico dove meriterebbe di essere riposto tale oggetto (per fortuna è piccolo).

Non è che voglio demoralizzarti ma almeno l'ipod è "certificato" da una larga piattaforma di utenti...

P.S.

(tralascio le battute che potrei fare sul tuo ultimo post giusto perché siamo sul forum gentoo... capisci bene però che se offri certi assit... ci fosse stato Emi avrebbe colpito senza pietà!   :Wink:  )

----------

## randomaze

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Io ho visto i creative...

 

Va notato che la politica di Creative, almeno nel passato, non é stata poi differente da quella di apple: gnomad2 é frutto di totale reverse engeenering, possibilità di sovrascrivere il firmware con un'altro praticamente nulle e via dicendo. 

Non so se con le ultime generazioni di lettori la cosa sia cambiata...

----------

## LastHope

A me regalarono un iPod shuffle, di prima generazione. Devo dire che per un sacco di tempo l'ho usato quasi come penna USB, ma ora sotto Linux finalmente carico la mia musica con GTKPod.

Sinceramente, non mi è mai piaciuto iTunes (pecca più grande): l'ho disattivato, ma volete mettere le due ***** che si vengono a formare ogni volta che colleghi l'iPod a un computer che ha iTunes? La lentezza, il fatto che se uno clicca l'opzione sbagliata vengono sovrascritte le musiche con quelle presenti in iTunes (sì, mi è capitato)...e ovviamente me lo faceva in automatico, quando da Linux tornavo sotto Windows...

Alla mia ragazza ho regalato mi sembra uno della Philips: leggero, piccolo, con display, costa meno, e anche per caricare le canzoni lo tratti come una penna USB.

Sinceramenet, più pratico e più veloce IMHO.

----------

## CarloJekko

[quote="Kernel78"] *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non dico che tutti debbano pensarla come me ma io non compro l'xbox per la politica di M$, non compro prodotti nestle dopo lo scandalo del latte in polvere e in genere tendo a fare scelte "etiche", magari ci smeno un po', mi perdo gioiellini tecnologici ma dormo tranquillo nella consapevolezza che con le mie azioni non sostengo coloro le cui scelte mi danno la nausea.

 

Bhè qui vado fuori tema, ma sappi che la nestlè non ha solo i marchi nestlè (ha molti brand)...

----------

## Josuke

ho letto tutti i post...e sinceramente molte mi sembrano parole al vento.....kernel io, e non ti offendere he, credo che tu non sia integralista ma non del tutto informato, se dovessi seguire il tuo codice morale come ha fatto notare anche il post sopra il mio, dovresti girare nudo e mangiare nei campi.....per non parlare del fatto che non dovresti essere qui a scrivere su un forum in internet con un pc...è praticamente blasfemia secondo il tuo modo di ragionare. Ritornando it in un topic ot  :Wink:  secondo me l'ipod è un lettore come tanti con prezzo (soprattutto ora che li hanno abbassati nuovamente) nella media. Leggendo alcuni test fatti proprio sull'ipod ho notato che la qualità del suono è abbastanza mediocre (non mi ricordo il nome della rivista scusate) e che per esempio con i creative si va più sul sicuro, detto questo è un apparecchio leggero elegante e molto semplice da utilizzare e moddare, non mi accanirei insensatamente su questo lettore mp3 come non lo farei verso gli altri...lo trovo un apparecchio totalmente "normale"

----------

## federico

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Qualche esempio concreto? Io ho visto i creative...ma a parità di caratteristiche sono abb + GROSSI (caratteristica per me importante!), e non c'è risparmio nel prezzo! 
> 
> Poi ribadisco, dal mio punto di vista è un ottimo lettore perché ha quasi tutte le funzionalità che mi interessano..ciononostante per il momento vado avanti con una chiavina USB pagata 20€ che mi permette comunque di ascoltare la musica in giro.. certo non dico che è meglio degli ipod  

 

Io ho ad esempio un creative mi pare il modello micro da 6gb, che ho ottenuto piu' per caso che per scelta, ma ha il sistema touchpad che scorre veloce e il piu' grosso forse si applica solo ai modelli davvero piu' grossi, perche' il mio penso che abbia la stessa massa di un ipod di pari giga, e' piu' basso ma piu' tozzo, mentre i modelli zen nuovi sono grandi la meta' degli ipod nano, ed esteticamente molto gradevoli.

Non uso i lettori a chiavetta perche' ritengo per me una caratteristica importante poter dividere album, artisti, nei classici database che hanno i lettori con schermo grande.

Aggiungo una cosa, magari esistono lettori piu' fighi, con software migliori e caratteristiche migliori, ma sono sempre sconosciuti, introvabili o e' difficile conoscere qualcuno che ne ha uno che ti sappia dire "si va bene" o "no, fa schifo" ed e' per questo che la maggior parte della gente si affida a modelli dalla consolidata fama, visto che comunque di solito ci devi mettere dentro per un lettore onesto dai 100e a salire.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> ho letto tutti i post...e sinceramente molte mi sembrano parole al vento.....kernel io, e non ti offendere he, credo che tu non sia integralista ma non del tutto informato, se dovessi seguire il tuo codice morale come ha fatto notare anche il post sopra il mio, dovresti girare nudo e mangiare nei campi.....per non parlare del fatto che non dovresti essere qui a scrivere su un forum in internet con un pc...è praticamente blasfemia secondo il tuo modo di ragionare.

 

Non mi offendo mica  :Wink: 

Penso di non essermi spiegato bene, io seguo il mio codice morale e sono ben informato, non sono contrario al progresso ne al nutrimento ne all'abbigliamento ne agli investimenti ma trovo che ci sono modalità che io trovo sostenibili e condivisibili e altre che trovo assolutamente inconciliabili con i miei ideali.

Mangio prodotti coop, faccio investimenti etici, boicotto M$ e le multinazionali che adottano politiche che non condivido e dormo tranquillo.

----------

## topper_harley

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Mangio prodotti coop

 

E su questo ci sarebbe non poco da discutere, pensando per esempio al fatto che, appena salito al potere un governo amico si sono fatti fare delle leggi su misura... Non a caso gli unici supermercati ad avere i requisiti per vendere i farmaci da banco, prima ancora che la lenzuolata Bersani venisse promulgata, erano proprio solo gli ipercoop. Ma qui stiamo andando moooolto OT....

----------

## Cazzantonio

Cosa c'entra la coop con l'Ipod lo sai solo te (a parte il fatto che la prima vende il secondo intendo...).

Evitiamo di scomodare le teorie di complotto geopolitiche sui supermercati che controllano il mondo e torniamo IT?

Speravo venisse fuori qualcuno con la proposta di un lettore carino prima che il thread venisse chiuso...

----------

## topper_harley

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Cosa c'entra la coop con l'Ipod lo sai solo te 

 

Era solo per fare notare che se dovessimo controllare l'etica di ogni azienda a cui ci rivolgiamo probabilmente non acquisteremo piu' nulla.

L'equazione apple:sporco=coop:pulito e' IMAO molto grossolana...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> (..)
> 
> Speravo venisse fuori qualcuno con la proposta di un lettore carino prima che il thread venisse chiuso...

 

Ecco, forse ne ho trovato uno così come lo intendo io! Peccato non lo abbia trovato ancora in vendita in europa (negli usa il prezzo è pari a quello iPod)

----------

## Kernel78

Dico un ultima cosa OT solo perchè mi spiace vedere che i miei pensieri vengano così travisati, o mi spiego male io o mi capite poco voi (propendo per la prima).

Io non ho assolutamente la pretesa di sapere cosa sia giusto e cosa sia sbagliato, penso che questi termini siano troppo relativi e quindi inutili.

Io dico che PER ME ipod è contrario alla mia morale mentre la coop PER ME va bene.

Io scelgo in piena libertà e in possesso delle informazioni che riesco a ottenere, mica dovete approvare i miei valori ...

Se poi siete ancora dubbiosi o perplessi riguardo alla mia morale o agli esempi che ho portato allora è meglio se mi mandate un mp e farò del mio meglio per rispondervi.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Ecco, forse ne ho trovato uno così come lo intendo io! Peccato non lo abbia trovato ancora in vendita in europa (negli usa il prezzo è pari a quello iPod)

 Molto carino! Tuttavia ritengo fondamentale anche la compatibilità... funziona come gli altri zen? Serve un programma apposito per accedervi?

Mi piacerebbe che una scatoletta da qualche giga che mi porto in tasca potesse anche sostituire la mia chiavetta usb... è una menata se poi non lo posso attaccare ad una presa usb senza un programmino del che lo legge...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   Ecco, forse ne ho trovato uno così come lo intendo io! Peccato non lo abbia trovato ancora in vendita in europa (negli usa il prezzo è pari a quello iPod) Molto carino! Tuttavia ritengo fondamentale anche la compatibilità... funziona come gli altri zen? Serve un programma apposito per accedervi?
> 
> Mi piacerebbe che una scatoletta da qualche giga che mi porto in tasca potesse anche sostituire la mia chiavetta usb... è una menata se poi non lo posso attaccare ad una presa usb senza un programmino del che lo legge...

 

 *cercando in rete ho trovato.. wrote:*   

> "Additional features include a clock and alarm function, volume restriction, eight equalizer settings, and a USB hard drive mode, which allows you to drag and drop files directly to and from your Zen."

 

Quindi in teoria si, dovrebbe esser compatibile...Altrimenti ho visto qui che lo Zen è gia supportato..ora non mi resta che attendere qualche recensione ben fatta...

----------

## salade

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ecco, forse ne ho trovato uno così come lo intendo io! Peccato non lo abbia trovato ancora in vendita in europa (negli usa il prezzo è pari a quello iPod)

 

Beh... Se si critiva Apple per la chiusura, di Creative che si può dire se non la stessa cosa?

Basta pensare alla scheda audio X-Fi...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *salade wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   
> 
> Ecco, forse ne ho trovato uno così come lo intendo io! Peccato non lo abbia trovato ancora in vendita in europa (negli usa il prezzo è pari a quello iPod) 
> 
> Beh... Se si critiva Apple per la chiusura, di Creative che si può dire se non la stessa cosa?
> ...

 

Personalmente valuto anche i singoli prodotti e i premio i cambiamenti nella politica interna, adesso che ati ha deciso di fornire driver open sarà la mia scelta preferita per la prossima scheda, se la apple si decidesse a togliere quelle stupide catene dall'ipod penso che lo comprerei per premiare il cambio di direzione (e per aver un buon prodotto).

----------

## GuN_jAcK

quoto in pieno Kernel.. infinale anche io compro per premiare un prodotto che veramente merita!

----------

## gioi

Accapigliarsi così per stabilire la supremazia tecnologica di un oggetto mi pare esagerato...   :Twisted Evil: 

IMHO non si può stilare una classifica assoluta, così come non si può pensare di imporre la propria come quella più sensata.

L'ipod è un prodotto che ha determinate caratteristiche, se tutte quelle che cerco da un lettore mp3 ci sono va benissimo così, altrimenti è ovvio che qualcosa che ha caratteristiche differenti è meglio...

Mi spiego... Per esempio se per me il supporto ai file ogg è imprescindibile (se perchè ho tutta la discografia di Mino Reitano in ogg, o se perchè non sopporto il Fraunhofer institute, questi sono affari miei), l'Ipod è da scartare, a prescindere se in grado anche di farti il caffè e magari anche una bella fellatio appena sveglio!   :Razz: 

In quest'ottica dire che un ipotetico gioipod è meglio perchè supporta l'ogg quando l'ipod ti regala anche piacevoli risvegli è avere un po' i paraocchi.

Però, converrete con me, che esistono "entità" in natura da cui sarebbe più piacevole farsi fare certe cose rispetto ad un lettore mp3, che tra l'altro e a pensarci bene dovrebbe anche essere di sesso maschile, per cui...

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Accapigliarsi così per stabilire la supremazia tecnologica di un oggetto mi pare esagerato...  
> 
> IMHO non si può stilare una classifica assoluta, così come non si può pensare di imporre la propria come quella più sensata.
> 
> L'ipod è un prodotto che ha determinate caratteristiche, se tutte quelle che cerco da un lettore mp3 ci sono va benissimo così, altrimenti è ovvio che qualcosa che ha caratteristiche differenti è meglio...
> ...

  Questa riflessione è quella che meglio spiega il motivo del mio thread.   :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Però, converrete con me, che esistono "entità" in natura da cui sarebbe più piacevole farsi fare certe cose rispetto ad un lettore mp3, che tra l'altro e a pensarci bene dovrebbe anche essere di sesso maschile, per cui...

 

Sopravvaluti il sesso... non sottovalutare le gioie di un ipod... per il fatto poi che tu lo consideri maschile sappi che c'è una consistente fetta di uomini a cui ciò può piacere.

----------

## Josuke

gioi direi che ti quoto, in realtà parlare di funzioni non ha molto senso come anche tu hai detto, chi vuole un consiglio secondo me dovrebbe elencare esattamente le funzionalità che gli interessano e poi sentire pareri di chi ha provato i prodotti con queste ultime.

Mi spiego, se ad uno interessa una qualità di suono eccezionale non consiglierei un ipod visto che ho letto più volte che non si avvicina nemmeno alla qualità di un creative. (è solo un esempio per rendere l'idea)

se per caso uno volesse un mp3 per ascoltare del "rumore" per riempire tempo e che abbia radio e funga da penna usb...una bella ricerca su ebay e per 40 euro si ha un lettore mp3 da uno o due giga che faccia queste semplici cose (a mio parere un lettore comunque pessimo)

----------

